# Spawn log :) pics&updates



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

:-D As some of you know, Prince and Little Miss spawned June 7th. On the 9th I woke up at 4:30AM to find that half of the bubblenest was gone, and I saw neither eggs nor fry. I fell back asleep very disappointed. When I awoke again I was in an especially bad mood, until I looked at the tank. To my amazement I saw a teensy weensy itty bitty little fish dart back up to a now fully restored bubblenest! Whew! I had never been so relieved! I pressed my face to the glass and watched, all the while murmuring to Prince that I was sorry I doubted him. I also looked into the floating tupperware in the tank (having taken oldfishlady's advice and collecting the eggs off the bottom that prince missed to artificially hatch them) they were still just eggs. I didn't have high hopes for them since he refused to take them, thinking they were infertile. But what was the harm in trying? 

So far, in all, I believe there are around 10 or 15 fry. All the eggs in the tupperware hatched (6 in all) and there are a few babies in the nest still. Prince is being a wonderful daddy, and I a paranoid fishy nana. 

The fry were practicing their swimming skills the 10th, keeping daddy very busy, even though they only get about an inch before they tire. So CUTE!

So far this is the only picture I've gotten where you can actually tell it's a fish. There will be more to come as they grow and my camera can see them! Also, I'm on my phone so I can't resize and I don't know how big it's going to be, if it's messed up I'll fix it when I get to a computer! 

3 day old fry:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, so cute!!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you dramaqueen!! More to come as they grow


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

awww XDDD well done and congrats :3 keep us updated and goodluck ^O^


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sooooo cute!!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! I saw one of the fry dart after some infusoria today, it was adorible! Watching these guys grow is a real treat!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

watching them grow is the best part. they kinda become your children and then when you sell them you're like "they grew up so fast!"


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome and congrats.....did the eggs hatch in the tupperware for artificial hatching too.....if so-be sure and start adding very small amounts of tank water so when you get ready to release them in the tank they will be acclimated to the water chemistry as it changes....

The way I tell if the fry are eating microorganisms is by their tummy...it should appear round with black or dark colored dots...

Do you plan to leave the male with his fry long term or are you taking him out....I do both...all depending on my plan for the male...if I plan another spawn soon- I remove him the first week and if no current spawn plan for him I may leave him long term with his fry....this also depends on the male....as far as his positive or negative interaction with the fry.......I have had some eat the fry at the 2 week stage.....little buggers......

Keep us posted......


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I took daddy out because some of the fry wound up missing :/ the ones in the tupperware did hatch! All 6 of them! I slowly added tank water to their container and released them into the tank yesterday. Last night they were all swimmimg around just fine, but tonight I can only find two  makes me sad. But two is better than none! I'm honestly just happy that any eggs hatched, since Prince is almost 2!

@mernincrazy
They do grow up sooooo fast! I hadn't thought about the fact that Prince is almost two until just today, and I had an odd mix of emotions going on. Like super proud and super sad. If there happens to be more than two babies in the tank and I sell them, I'm going to be a nervous wreck! Lol


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well at least you will know they are in good hands. and you have little princes from Prince before he dies. And he is 2!!!! that is amazing that he bred. you are also a very good owner for keeping him alive that long.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you!  I try my best. And I know, it makes me very happy that prince will continue on in my life through his babies once he's gone. That's part of the reason I bred him  He LOVES when you talk to him. Swims right up to the front of his tank and wiggles at me, lol. I'm hoping the babies will inherit that trait  Probably a silly thing to breed for, but since they'll juat be pets it might be useful. Little Miss is just a spaz lol, hence her name. (what my mom called me when I was little and in trouble) haha


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Update! 

The babies will be 2 weeks old tomorrow!! Yay!!! I'm also happy to announce that they are now strong enough to swim away from the suction of the airline tubing!  There are 4 babies left (that I can count for sure, still hard to locate them in the big ten gallon since it's fully furnished lol) and they've doubled in size. No pictures just yet, my camera still can't see them very well, and even if it could focus on them they're constantly zipping all over the place lol. Soon though, I promise!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

*I lied! Got two pics!*

:-DMy favorite baby decide to rest on the not-in-use sponge filter where I was able to hold my jewelers loupe up to the glass and put my camera behind it! Yay!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

awesome! Any is betta than none, I hope your 4 stay strong.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I hope so too, I'm a bit more at ease now that they've made it to the 2 week mark. How are yours doing? Any pictures? 
Mine are developing personalities already, which I find absolutely amazing. I guess I didn't really think of them as fish until I saw one cock its head at a mw the other day.. Almost made me cry I was so proud, lol. I have to say, to everyone out there who breeds these beautiful fish, I consider you heros. It is absolutely miraculous.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, cute pics! Good luck with your 4 babies.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I love it, betta's are the prettiest fish with the best personalities. My fry are doing well thanks for asking, one spawn at 12 days old and another at 4 days old, Im so happy


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Awww! It's pretty addicting, huh? I want to breed again so bad, but we're moving five hours away at the end of summer and I'm not sure fry that small would survive a trip like that, so I'm not taking the chance. 

I just keep imagining all these different color patterns and what the four are going to look like when they're older lol. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

The babies are munching on their first batch of bbs  soooo cute! They all have little orange tummies lol. I'm so glad they're not picky eaters!


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

hey jw do u happen to have a moss ball in ur tank?


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I don't, why do you ask?


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

u should get one next time u spawn so that way u have infusoria


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I have an infusoria culture already, but thank you  I also have live plants in my tank, which also promote infusoria.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

*The score is now Shannon one; camera zero! Bahaha*

Got my camera to see them! Finally, haha.
Just over two weeks old. One is developing red, the other is getting some really bright blue. The other two just look the same so far, but I have high hopes for them.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Still just those 4? They look pretty good, I cant wait til mine show some color, they are 2 weeks today


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

mann they look really really nice and big for 2 weeks old mines just hit a week


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Yeah so far still just those four. I think there MIGHT be a fifth, but it's still hard to tell because the tank has some pretty nice hiding spots, and when I start counting the ones I can find, they all move, lol. One day I counted five, but one could have swam into a different spot, haha.
I feel like they're developing pretty quickly for their age. I was amazed to see the blue and the red!
AW! Happy two week birthday to your babies!
and @datboyhieu, Mernincrazy (a member of the forum) told me that they hit a growth spurt at 8 days old, and he was absolutely right. They haven't stopped growing since.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thank you! happy to see the fry are doing awesomely! and i am mernincrazy8525 by the way! lol


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

lol yeaaa i hope mines hit that growth spurt lol and im doing daily wc too andd feeding them bbs


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Just keep doing what you're doing then and they'll grow just fine 

UPDATE! There ARE five babies!! *happy dance*


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Yay! Im so happy for you  I cant wait for my babies to really start growing. Yours are so cute.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I'm sure yours are just as cute, if not cuter!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Question.. The babies will be 3 weeks old tomorrow.. Should they be aggressive or territorial at such a young age?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they should start to chase each other a little but not like killing each other


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Alright, thank you! They all have like one special hidey hole in the tank and do NOT like when another baby comes near it. I figure it's because there's only five and they're still tiny, so with so much room in the tank they're able to establish a territory, where if I had say 50, everyone would be in their siblings space all the time, and there'd be no alone time to establish such. Could that be the case?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

you pick up fast!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Sarcasm? Lol


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no sarcasm. it takes some people months to figure out what you just said! so how are the babies? any color showing yet?


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

One of them is showing a lot of red, another has this extremely bright light blue on his/her tail  
Lol oh alright, I was like  I'm really not that slow.. Haha!
Some people would disagree though =p
How are all of your babies doing?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are all good all 40 and a half of them. showing lots of color and chasing each other. feeding them frozen brine, hikari first bites, and homemade flakes.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Alright I read about the half baby on one of your posts but you're going to have to explain that one to me again lol. You make your own flakes??


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well that little halfie. he has no fins except for ventrals and only has has half a body that is rounded at the back. and yes me and one of my friends made flakes one day and my fish love them. she has the recipe and i have no idea how to make them.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness! This is going to be cheezy but I would name him nemo and he'd be my favorite 
Buutttt I'm codependent so anything that needs a little extra help is my favorite, lol.
I'm going to have to look up flakes recipes, because that would be a lot of fun!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

its annoying but the fish apparently love it.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Lol I take it that it's a long process?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i guess. i didnt do most of it. my friend who breeds angels and discus made it the most. i just helped. lol


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Your friend breeds discus? *Jealous* 
They're my 3rd favorite fw fish lol.
Think you could ask your friend for the recipe? 
If not that's totally okay, I know it might be a hassle.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sure i will ask her. she is my age. we just got out of school and she should be available. and yes she breeds discus. they are so pretty!!! and i get however many i want for free!!! her dad thinks of me as their extra storage.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Ahhh! You're SO lucky! My fiance's sister just set up a 75 gal for discus and she's letting me help her plan it  I'd love to have a setup for them on my own one day, but that requires quite a bit of money, lol. Plus atm I have too many pets.
And thank you so much! That would be absolutely wonderful  
Wow, 14 and breeding discus. And you being 14 and breeding bettas. You both are very talented!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes i guess you could say that. you will reach your fish breeding peak someday. just pour your heart into your fish. and get your fiance to help. i know i would never be where i am without my dad. who do you think buys all my stuff!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

He helps =] He recently bought rhyder a tomaquatics mini tank for our anniversary, which was very nice of him =] I definitely pour my heart into all my pets. Your dad must be a very nice guy  He's helped to raise a son who I believe will be one of the greatest betta breeders out there one day!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hopefully and my dad just read what you posted and said " i like her!" lol.
if i do become one of the best betta breeders i will say it was because of the people that talked me through every spawn i had.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Lol aww, tell him thanks! And I agree, if I ever become a serious breeder, (i have these plans to open my own betta shop one day.. But we'll see lol) I'm sending every single person who buys a betta home with a care sheet (a REAL care sheet, not a petco one) and the link to this site!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I totally agree I have started writing a care sheet for when my babies get new homes. I want people to be informed, and know how to give proper care to betta's. I was so upset the other day, I was telling a friend about my fish and how I want to breed HM and sell them, she said " why would anyone pay more than 5$ for a fish, I thought that's the kind of pet you buy your kid because you don't have to do anything with them and they die fast" (and she wonders why they die fast) needless to say her family is never getting a fish from me, betta's are not mindless inactive fish, they are beautiful and have littlepersonalities and deserve just as much attention as most other pets.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I mean absolutely no offense to you by this, but people like that disgust me. I don't care what kind of fish or any other animal it is for that matter, it's a living being and has thoughts and feelings the same as we do. They may not be as complex, but they're there none-the-less.
Abnd not only that, but once you bring any animal home, fish or otherwise, it not only becomes a pet, but a part of your family, and should be treated as such.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Sorry for the typing errors, I was ranting..


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i was dreaming of having a betta shop one day, too!!!!


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> yes i guess you could say that. you will reach your fish breeding peak someday. just pour your heart into your fish. and get your fiance to help. i know i would never be where i am without my dad. who do you think buys all my stuff!


lol love that one i'm 13 but havent spawned yet, any tips on getting money from dad?


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Betty: You might think of a few ways to make some of your own money. A garage sale, extra chores, helping out neighbors, pet sitting? I did all those things when I wanted extra money. Now I babysit and sell stuff to support my "fish habit" lol if your smart and thrifty with your money it will go a long way.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Or if you're any good at crafts, make an etsy account, that's what I'm thinking about doing. 

Pic spam later today, guys!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

what i do with my business and bribing skills is say "dad. see if you give me this money to buy this fish it will benefit you too. i will breed this fish to a female and get beautiful babies that i will sell for lots of money and give you some of it. also this fish will bring me one step closer to being the best betta breeder in (insert country here) and you will be known as the "one who brought the best betta breeder in (insert country here) into this world!" works every time!!!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Lol!
I do have to say that when I used to see my dad on the weekends all I'd have to do was give him the little girl face and say "but pleeeaase, daddy?"
And he'd go "well alright..."


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i only see my dad on weekends too.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I'm sorry :/


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

its totally fine!! dont feel sorry for me.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Pictures Pictures Pictures yayyyyy!!!!

Little Bitty Grumpy Face. D'awwwww!








Back view. These are almost all the same baby. He loves being the center of attention, while his siblings do not. He's also a bully and a piggy! Lol








Side view. Now that's a full Tummy! ^.^








This one is a different baby. They looove the sponge filter!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sooooo cute!!!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

They are so stinkin adorable! I wish I knew how big they were compared to my babies. Then I might know when some color will show. Thanks for sharing  I love seeing them


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Hmm.. They're almost the size of my pinky nail (i have long slender nails) but not quite there yet. Does that help?


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Is that the width of your nail or the length? The larger of my fry are the width of my pinky nail.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

let me think of a better way to put this.. *thinking*
I'd say the larger one is about half an inch long, and 1/4 an inch high.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Good job Smr2892!  I have never had to try to artificially hatch eggs before...the male always gets all of them....I'm sorry this is a little late, but hey, as the saying goes, better late than never, right?  Oh, and the fry are adorable


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

FiShFiShFiShFiSh, Thank you so much! The male ended up getting them eventually, I was just too paranoid about eggs sitting at the bottom to wait that long, lol.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

haha  Lazy males...wouldn't you agree..erm...ladies? x)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Yeah, in some cases!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmmm....I'm about to spawn my two green/blue CT's  I have bred bettas before, but the male was a fry eater...he ate all of the fry before they were free swimming D: *Sniff sniff* I read that sometimes people can upset the male and cause him to eat the fry...well turns out my sister had been watching the babies all the time I was out of my room....At least she enjoys bettas now, too


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

FiShFiShFiShFiSh said:


> haha  Lazy males...wouldn't you agree..erm...ladies? x)


Hahaha! I cut the poor guy some slack, he's like 2! That's like... 70 in our years I think! I was surprised the old man even had it in him lol! >.<
Good luck with your new spawn! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, god, I love this thread and your fry! I've been thinking about breeding for so long... I love the idea, but I'm a little scared of the live food aspect :-( 
Is feeding micro-live-food as gross as feeding normal sized live food?


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you Smr2892, and yep, good job old man! Erm....I mean young spring chicken!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

And to Loryen-I don't really mind feeding bigger live foods, but microworms I doubt would freak you out. All you do is scoop a few off the side with a toothpick, and dip it in the water! Microworms have a slightly sour smell, though, so don't stick your head in the middle of the culture!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Loryen - honestly it's not. I had a hard time with mealworms for some of my past reptiles and such(they remind me of maggots... *shiver* uck!), but the live foods for the babies are nothing like that at all. I even just use my finger for the mw, and it's not bad at all.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, okay. I so want to breed my bettas... I'm excited now ) I


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Start a spawn log if you do!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

loryen you should so breed!!!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

HD4life said:


> Now I babysit and sell stuff to support my "fish habit" l.


Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!

I just about ruined my keyboard!!! I was taking a drink and I almost spit it everywhere!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha don't choke rayne!!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I know right?!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i bribe my father for my fish addiction money. when i read that post i had one of my moments and this is what went through my head.
"hi my name is James."
"hi james"
"well i am addicted to betta fish!"
"well the first step to getting over your addiction is admitting that you have one."
"i don't want to get over it!!!"
sorry i am an actor and i have my moments!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm glad you do have such moments... that was FUNNY too.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thank you. i try!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Why Hellllooo again 
I decided I should definitely update you guys; it's been a looonnng time since I've been able to hop on for more than two minutes.
To start, the babies ended up getting ich somehow =(
BUT, I treated them with half the recommended dose daily of NOX-ICH,
and they're all okay! That was about two weeks ago.. I've also had to jar two of the babies already, and I'm going to have to do the same with the other two very soon. Like.. tomorrow..
You'll see why =o
Annnddd after they got over ich, we had a TERRIBLE storm








That's a couple of houses down..
And THIS is right next door. We got lucky that our big old maple stayed upright =\








Illinois was stated to be in a "natural disaster", with "Lake County being the worst". Guess where I live >.<
No power for 5 days. The fish were happy, my entire house was 82degrees constantly, and they got to relax in the dark for a couple of days. Their live plants and frozen food on the other hand, were not so happy. There went about $200 
We lost all our food, everything. Ah well, I actually kind of enjoyed the power outtage. I had nothing to do but spend time outside with the people I care about most, and when I was inside, I had nothing to do but spend time with the pets. Not so bad =]
We even made wands for the newest harry potter movie. Carved 'em, sanded 'em, stained 'em, and even decorated 'em. Ahaha. *Happy Nerd*
Now! Baby time! They're growing sooo fast, it makes me want to cry.. :'(
And I'm about to picspam the h*ll out of you  The pictures were taken about 12 days apart, and there's such a difference!
















































This guy is the biggest
















Newer photos
Baby 1's "jar" (3gal KK)








Baby 1 (Otherwise called Bully)








Baby 2's "jar". 1gal tea jug, right next to daddy =]








Baby 2 No nickname yet








All 3 babies left in 10gal. There will be 1 left tomorrow =]
See him flaring in the background? Ahhh!








Awww... Baby's first flare! "I iz soo Scawy!!!"








"Yeah? Well I iz scawy too!! See? Scawy! Gurrr!"








Big Guy








Littlest one =] Maybe a girl?








I call this one my little "PugFace". There's something wrong with his lip. But he eats just fine and swims fine, and not to play favorites.. aw heck, he's definitely my favorite.








Oh! and This is my new Petsmart dragon boy, Nadder. (The Deadly Nadder)


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute!!!!! love the dragon and the little baby fares!! they got so big and got so much color!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I know! You were absolutely right, once they start growing they don't stop! And I can't believe they're flaring already, their little gills are so cute! D'awww.... Sorry.. Mommy moment lol ^.^

Oh! Does anybody know a good way to divide a 3gal kritter keeper?

And mernin! How are your little finned kids doing?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are doin amazing!!! got some interesting colors. they are about one inch long and i have jarred 4 but the rest are so peaceful together. and i actually have another spawn goin of black devil halfmoons. 

and you can divide a three gallon critter keeper with some mesh, plexiglass, or dividers that you get for school. you can either permanently glue them with liquid silicone or fasten them with clips that have suction cups on the back so they can connect to the wall.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG! The baby flares are so cute! Luv them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're adorable!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey how are the fry doin???


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

They're Grrrrrreat! (haha sorry thinking about frosted flakes, yummm)
Really though, they're doing really good. Little pugface has the LONGEST fins ever, lol. I really have to post pictures soon; just been pretty busy. I'll try to by the end of the week  how are all of your little ones?? I still want lots of pictures of all your spawns! How many are you raising now?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

three spawns now. i had eleven adults from my combtail spawn. one adult from my black multi. and i am waiting for my copper marble x red halfmoon spawn. 

and i need pics of yur babies!!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey can i see some pics of these beauties!!!!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Ahh! I've been busy =[ I'll try to get some pics tonight though to post tomorrow. One of the little boys has blown a bubblenest =D *Proud Mommy!*
It was awesome to wake up to that. Turns out I have 3 girls and two boys! They tricked me, lol

I need pics of your babies still, too!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey how are they?


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I'm getting pictures up now! Been a busy couple of days, sorry this took so long. Had a funeral to go to =\ They'll be up in about ten minutes or so. When are you getting pictures of all of yours?!? I want to seeee!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

This one just magically turned into a boy within the last week. I was absolutely certain he was a little girl up until then! *oops...*
















He's also been blowing a huge bubblenest. 
















I think he thinks there's babies in there... Though I'm not sure who he thinks he spawned with... haha. Maybe just just had a really good dream and thought it was real.. 








This is little "pugface", though the name doesn't really fit him anymore. He's got the greatest personality and the LONGEST fins!








Now this one I was absolutely certain was a boy! Wrong again, lmao. She was the biggest baby in the tank, and one of the ones in the "baby flares" pictures! Apparently she's just a feisty little girl. She also has had breeding stripes for the past week. 
















Another little girl 
















And last but not least, little girl number 3








They're all still on an all frozen food diet, including bloodworms, daphnia, brine shrimp, and mysis shrimp. None of them have ventral fins, though, which makes me sad. But, they're my babies and I love them, ventrals or not 
The last little girl will be going to my fiance's older sister, the rest I will keep! 
I'm actually happy there was only 5 babies, I got to know each one individually throughout the whole process, and I still can't express how amazing raising them really is. (And how challenging! lol)


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Update! Sorry to bump, just thought if I still have any followers in this thread that they may like to know that I have officially gotten three of the five babies to eat pellets. Yay! I'm not sure why I'm so excited about it but I feel triumphant lol. Now to get the other two interested.. >.<


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

They look great...too bad about the missing ventral fins....at least its not genetic.....


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

It's not? 
Oh! OFL, I meant to tell you, all of my finned kids love your homemade food!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

okay lets just get it out there that your babies dorsal fins are beautiful!!! are you gonna breed your babies?


----------



## AHaskell5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Day late, dollar short on this whole thing... jumping in at the tail end XD this makes me excited for my up coming spawn - they turned out beautiful!!!!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

You really think so mernin? I think the little girl in the polkadot container has good fins but I know absolutely nothing about form, lol. I think I am going to breed them, though I haven't decided if I want to outcross to a ct, or breed siblings.. What do you think would be better?
And thank you AHaskell5! Do you have a spawn log?


----------



## AHaskell5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Not yet, Im scheduling the spawning for next week so it seems like a long way off to start it , but I hopefully will have (a successful) one ! And youre welcome !


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Send me a message or post on here when you start it! I'd love to read it! And good luck!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i think you should breed to a crowntail. maybe a doubletail one. that would be interesting


----------

